# Conexion HMI (pantalla tactil) a PLC (mitsubishi Fx1s)



## adbar (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola,
Estoy intentando establecer la comunicacion entre el HMI y el PLC, pero siempre me da error de conexion.
Lo estoy realizando mediante rs-485, la configuracion de los datos enviados es: 7 bits de datos, 1 bit de stop, 9600 bauds, paridad impar.
Quizá el problema sea el numero de estacion de la PLC, pero unicamente hay una en el sistema. Por lo que imagino que sera la numero cero.

Es la primera vez que trabajo con este tipo de sistema y me gustaria saber por donde hay q tirar...

Gracias por vuestra colaboración


----------

